# This is amazing...



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

So my hubby and I were talking the other night, and he has made it pretty well known to me that he wants a motorcycle within the next few years. I personally, am not a fan of mototcycles just for the simple fact that they can be hard to see by other drivers...but I know that he will end up getting one because he (and I) always seem to get what we want....eventually. 







So I made a deal with him, if he get a motorcycle, I get GSD puppy. And he kindly agreed ...OMG!!!


So I'm a little excited in advance here. Jackson just turned two, and I remember seeing on a poll here that the best age span is 5-6 years apart or so. So we're talking in three years, 2015, when my youngest child is 4 and the oldest will be 8, but we all know how fast that time goes. 

I really like Vom Gildaf as a breeder. We are in Wisconsin and I am particularly interested in a full DDR female, mainly a family pet but I would love to do tracking provided there is a place to do that somewhere nearby. I haven't really looked into it at all yet though. Any other recommendations on breeders? I'm super excited!

I would be interested in seeing some Gildaf puppies; I know some of you have them! I would love to hear more about your pups as well, such as their drives, temperment, etc.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

PupperLove said:


> So my hubby and I were talking the other night, and he has made it pretty well known to me that he wants a motorcycle within the next few years. I personally, am not a fan of mototcycles just for the simple fact that they can be hard to see by other drivers...but I know that he will end up getting one because he (and I) always seem to get what we want....eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is how I came to get Falko!

But is also was a catalyst for my divorce.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Well a divorce isn't in my plans for now!!

My cousin told my husband "it's easier to ask for forgivness than it is to ask for permission." So he was pulling that line on me for a while, but now we just came to a compromise instead!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

It wasn't in mine either! And he had a motorcycle when I married him! I got Falko because I knew I would be spending much more time alone when he got a new mc. I just did not think it would be everyday, all day, that we had off that was not snowing. 

I hope things work out well for you and that both of you enjoy the new boy toy!


----------

